# desktop placement

## farmer.ro

i would like to place my Desktop Tower pc, which is a standard computer case, side-ways so it can fit under a table.

Question: could placing the desktop computer side-ways harm the computer?

----------

## i4dnf

As long as it rests on the same side as the mobo (so the cooler/cpu doesn't hang, but rather sits on the mobo) there should be no major issues. Maybe some annoyance with some optical drive that sits sideways and the media would fall on eject, or some effect on the temperatures due to changed airflow, depending on what sort of air intake/exhaust ports are on your particular case.

----------

## Ant P.

It might even have the opposite effect -- video card and CPU heatsinks tend to weigh a ton these days, and all that force is applied perpendicular to the socket they're in with a vertical case...

----------

## farmer.ro

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> It might even have the opposite effect -- video card and CPU heatsinks tend to weigh a ton these days, and all that force is applied perpendicular to the socket they're in with a vertical case...

 

what you are saying is that with heavy video cards, it is better to place the desktop side-ways? (with the motherboard resting on the surface)

----------

